

Show HN: Exchange Alert – Track exchange rates via email or Slack - shawnps
http://exchange-alert-978.appspot.com/

======
shawnps
Please excuse the ugly App Engine URL. If people end up showing interest in
the app I'll put more time and effort into cosmetic stuff.

I built this because I live abroad and didn't realize until too late that the
exchange rate back to USD had gotten really high.

Any feedback is welcome.

